# ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????



## Tom B (5. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
bin auf der Suche nach einer schicken Rute 
für meine Avet Multi. :l 
Hab die ABU Suveran 10-20 lbs 7,9 Fuß ins Auge gefasst,(die mit den schrägstehenden Fujies) nachdem ich
tagelang im Board rumgeschnüffelt habe.
Ist die Rute denn ok fürs Mittelwasserfischen in Norge

Wie sehen Eure Erfahrungen mit der Suveran aus??????????????

Und das Wichtigste wer kann mir sagen wo ich in Deutschland so eine
Rute mal in die Hand nehmen kann,oder kaufen.
Ein Bild wär auch nicht schlecht.

Würd mich über zahlreiche Antworten riesig freuen

Gruß Johann


----------



## Jirko (5. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

nabend johann #h

habe mir selbst vor gut 2 monaten bei rods-world in berlin ne suveran in der 30-50lbser version kaufen können :k

ein praxistest fehlt noch... bewährt hat sie sich aber schon mehrfach, da hartgesottene salzwasserbenetzte (volker dapoz, enni (guide kvenvaer)), seitdem sie den blanc das erstemal in ihren pantschern hielten, nich mehr loslassen wollten 

fuji DBSG concept guides...







...optimalst auf dem blanc verteilt, sensible spitzenaktion mit brachialst, parabolischen background und eine hervorragende verarbeitung im allgemeinen, machen diesen blanc zu etwas besonderem - meine meinung!

einfach mal bei rodsworld anrufen. hoffe, daß sie noch´n stecken für dich im angebot haben - drücke alle däumlein johann #h

PS: hier noch ein paar konkretere infos inklusive pic...


----------



## Tom B (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Danke Jirko,

man wo ihr immer so schnell die Infos und 
Bilder herzaubert

supernett von Dir

hab sie schon bestellt,aber in 10-20 lbs
hoffe damit die richtige Wahl fürs Köhlerstippen
getroffen zu haben

schade das man die Rute nicht in 10"Fuss bekommt

wird sich ab 18.10 bei Enni (Kvenvaer) zeigen
ob ich die richtige Wahl getroffen habe.

Habe jetzt in 5wochen insgesamt 4 Ruten 
fürs Köhlerfischen gekauft
ua. Penn Charisma senso Pilk Doppelspitze,
Multiversion der Charima Senso Pilk (Sonderedition von Penn)
Dorschspin (Jahresrute von Karstadt HH-Wandsbek)
eine wird sich bewähren müssen.
Werd danach die für nicht gut empfundenen verkaufen.

Danke nochmal für den Tip


Gruß Johann


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo johann #h

bin an einem praxisbericht zur suveran sehr interessiert! würd mich freuen, wenn du nach deinem kvenvaerturn (liebste grüße an enni büdde) mal einiges dazu schreiben könntest!? vielen dank im voraus und nen digges petri #h


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo,

ist das die abu, die pete in hamneidet (film auf dvd) getestet hat?? habt ihr eventuell noch nen anderen online dealer der den stecken anbietet??  
rodsworld hat ja leider keinen onlineshop und ich schau mir die sachen ganz gern vorher an, auch wenns nur online ist...

also, für nen weiteren link wäre ich sehr dankbar #6


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

ob´s die suveran ist, kann ich dir momentan nicht sagen - müsste heut abend mal im video von pete stöbern (er kann ja momentan nicht antworten, da er sich irgendwo im süden die sonne auf´n pelz bruzeln lässt). ich vermute aber mal, daß es der suveran-stecken ist. du hörst von mir.

nen tackledealer, der die suveran in D online im angebot hat, ist mir nicht bekannt  werd mal stöbern gehen fjordbutt...

...wenn du in zukunft mal in berlin weilst, lass es mich wissen. kannst ja dann mal bei mir vorbeihuschen und meine begrabbeln  #h


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hi jirko,

ich habe ja noch a bissel zeit bis zum nächsten norge turn. aber was neues muss noch her wir sehen uns spätestens zum norgetreffen in berlin #6  da wirst du doch bestimmt deine peitsche mitbringen?? 

wäre aber trotzdem super, wenn du noch nen link findest


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Bitte mir auch den Link schicken!
Lauere seit monaten, daß eine bei Ebay eingestellt wird, ist aber wohl zu selten.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

das mit dem begrabbeln am 12.02 geht kloor  ob sie dann aber noch zu haben ist, steht auf´n blatt geschrieben  hatte mal nen längeres gespräch mit cheffe von rodsworld, in welchem er mir mitteilte, daß die suveran im grunde genommen nur für den markt auf der insel produziert wird. und daß in einer nicht allzugroßen auflage. er hatte das verdammte glück, hier in D nen händler zu finden, der ihn die suverans liefern konnte.

sie war „damals“ auch noch für € 99 je stecken zu haben... is auch schon wieder geschichte... momentan geht sie für runde € 130 über´n ladentisch. ich bin der meinung, du solltest schnell zugreifen (wenn rodsworld dann noch nen bestand an abu´s hat). vertraue „uns“... volker dapoz, andree hörmann, enrico, ich glaube auch jürgen von hitratourist & noch so´n rest verrückter norgedümpler, möchten die suveran nich mehr aus ihren pantschern geben... geht mit nem qualitätsurteil von mindestens 2+ einher 

@dorschi – wie gesagt, online ist kein händler aufzutreiben (aus oben genannten gründen) – sorry #h


----------



## schroe (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Menno!
Jirko, du bist sooo gemein! Gerade hat man das Gefühl komplett ausgestattet zu sein, da kommst du um die Ecke gerollert und stellst virtuell so ein Objekt der Begierde in den Raum.
........sooo gemein is das. :c


----------



## swordfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Moin! 

Was kostet denn die Suveran 30-50 lbs zur Zeit?

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo andre #h

runde € 130 pro stecken (guggst du oben ) #h

@schroe - weißt doch, es gibt reichlich an genialen und auch bezahlbaren blancs auf´n markt. wäre vermessen zu sagen, man muß unbedingt die ganze palette sein eigen nennen – geht gornich  ich denke mal, du hast´n paar feine stecken, welche andere auch gerne hätten und andere haben wiederum welche, auf die auch du nicht verzichten möchtest... is wie mit dem schwanz und ner katze


----------



## swordfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Ok Danke, ich dachte das bezog sich nur auf die 10-20 lbs.

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jungs #h

schieb mal noch schnell einen nach:

hab gerade mit rodsworld teleniert. rodsworld hat alle bestände der in D erhältlichen suverans aufgekauft... € 129,95 je stecken (egal welche schnurklasse)... momentan hat rodsworld noch ca. 70 ruten im bestand... wenn die wech sind, ist schicht im schacht, da der produzent auf der insel dann nen hahn zudreht und D nicht mehr beliefert 

wenn ihr interesse habt, könnte ich ja ne sammelbestellung verwalten und die ruten, nach geldüberweisung durch euch, bei rodsworld abholen... wie diese dann zu euch gelangen, können wir ja noch ausklamüsern... macht´n vorschlag jungs #h


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

sammelbestellung ?? das schreit ja förmlich nach nem preisnachlass!!?? was meinst du jirko..ist da noch was drin, wenn wir 10 oder so auf einmal bestellen?


zu deiner 30-50 lbser...was verträgt die im trockentest?? wollte sie zum naturködertunken entweder mit ner senator113h oder naja mal schaun ob mit ner formula was wird, nutzen...


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

...kann ich dir nicht sagen fjordbutt. werde heute nachmittag nochmals mit alex schnackeln... vielleicht besteht ja irgendeine möglichkeit... meld mich #h


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

bin dabei!
Gibt es eine reine 30lbser? oder nur 30-50?


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				Dorschi schrieb:
			
		

> bin dabei!
> Gibt es eine reine 30lbser? oder nur 30-50?




hi.dorschi

also so wie ichs aus dem link gelesen habe solls eine 20-30 lbs, eine 25- 50 lbs und eine 30-50-lbs geben.

wobei die 20 - 30 lbser eher eine reine 20 er ist und die 30-50 lbser eine reine 30 er sein soll.
kennt einer von euch die angebotenen längen?


----------



## Dorschi (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

ok nehm die 30-50er!


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jungs #h

es gibt die 10-20er, 20-30er und 25-50er ausführung. der 20-30er blanc hat eine länge von 2,36m und der 25er-50er eine von 2,28m...

...von der aktion her, ist die suveran eher im unteren level der schnurklassenklassifizierung einzuorden! halt 10lbs, 20lbs- und 25-30lbs!

nur der form halber möchte ich hierbei erwähnen, daß die suveran keinen kreuzschlitz aufweist! #h


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> nur der form halber möchte ich hierbei erwähnen, daß die suveran keinen kreuzschlitz aufweist! #h





aaaaaaaaaaaccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhddddduuuuuuuusssssccccchhhhheeeeeiiiiiibenkleister:-(





 :c  :c  :c 

wieso das denn...in dieser schnurklasse ohne schlitz??


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

für´n schmalen taler, kann fix nen kreutzschlitz aufmontiert werden – mußt nur bäääschaid sagen  dennoch ist die frage berechtigt, warum die suveran in der bis 50lbs-er ausführung keinen kreutzschlitz aufweist. ich denke aber, man kann damit leben, da sie auch so in den kugelkopf passt. gibt ja diverse gimbals, bei welchen man den kreuzträger rausmontieren kann #h


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann ich dir nicht sagen fjordbutt. werde heute nachmittag nochmals mit alex schnackeln... vielleicht besteht ja irgendeine möglichkeit... meld mich #h






sorry wenn ich nerve hast du schon was erreicht?? #h


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

alex ist diese woche nicht mehr im geschäft! werde mir gleich ne info in meinen terminkalender schreibseln und kommenden montag nachfragen – oki!? #h


----------



## holk (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



> Jirko, du bist sooo gemein! Gerade hat man das Gefühl komplett ausgestattet zu sein, da kommst du um die Ecke gerollert und stellst virtuell so ein Objekt der Begierde in den Raum.



......das kann ich nur bekräftigen Jirko .....ne Sauerrei ist das  |bla:   .....könntest du trotzdem mal so nett sein |rolleyes  und das Griffteil mit angelegtem Zollstock fotografieren und einstellen....ich hab mich ja nun schon fast gegen die Daiwa Interline entschieden....wegen der Butlänge und bevor ich mich wieder verliebe guck ich lieber nochmal genauer hin....


Gruß Holger


----------



## fjordbutt (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@ jirko

DANKE




wieviel muss man denn ausgeben, um ein kreuzschlitz ranzubauen?? kein plan #c


----------



## Jirko (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo holger #h

foddo kommt morgen – oki? hier schonmal ne vorinfo:

- 3,5cm endkappe
- 25cm moosgummigriffbereich auf dem griffteil
- 17,5cm fuji rollenhalter
- 20cm moosgummigriff auf´n folgenden blanc

...rute ist griffgeteilt... blanc ist hyperleicht mit...

2 fuji WDBSG concept guides stegringe (1 x 10er ringgröße gefolgt von einem mit ner 5,5er ringgröße):






...im gefolge 8 DBSG concept guides (5er ringgröße)....






...und nem fuji spitzenring.

ringabstände:

ende obergriff – 1. stegring 28cm
1. stegring – 2. stegring 24cm
2. stegring – 1. DBSG concept 19cm…

…17cm / 15cm / 12cm / 11cm / 10cm / 9cm / 8cm und 6cm bis zum spitzenring.

...wie gesagt, pic gibt´s morgen #h

@fjordbutt – ich glaube axel sprach von knappen € 15 - € 20. werde aber nochmals fragen und berichten #h


----------



## swordfisch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Ja ich denke um die komme ich auch nicht herum. Die Ringe sind einfach erste Sahne. Hatte mir kürzlich die Penn Intl. Dynabraid 10-20 lb gekauft die auch Fuji Beringung hat und das Teil ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Dorschi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@ Jirko
Wenn Ihr wirklich bestellt, bitte mich nicht vergessen.
Hätte natürlich auch gerne den Kreuzschlitz.
Beste Grüße


----------



## fjordbutt (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hi dorschi

ich glaube das dauert schon noch paar tage....aber du wirst nicht vergessen


----------



## Jirko (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo dorschi #h

hier wird niemanden vergessen  wie gesagt, ich klingele am montag mal an und hinterfrage einfach mal ne preisreduzierung bei ner sammelbestellung. schaun wir mal – ihr hört von mir #h

@swordfisch - die dynabraid macht ja auch´n respektablen eindruck #6


----------



## Kunze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo!

Die Ruten gibt es auch hier.

Die Welt ist groß und einkaufen wo auch immer, 

ist nicht mehr das Problem. #h


----------



## Dorschi (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@Kunze
Hast Du mal den Preis gesehen? 151 engl Pfund!!!!!
Das sind in Euronen180? oder so?


----------



## Kunze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo!

@ Dorschi: Es gibt doch mehr Anbieter... 

Ich such mal ein bißchen in Schweden rum... #h

PS: Wenn wir nächsten Mai nach Norge düsen, müssen wir ja ne ganze Zeit durch Schweden fahren und die Augen offen lassen...  

Weiterhin gibt es einen schwedischen Mod hier an Board...


----------



## Kunze (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo!

Treffer 1... #h


----------



## Tom B (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				Kunze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Treffer 1... #h



Hi Kunze,
wat heißt Treffer ????
Hast Du mal auf den Preis gesehen sind ca.160€
da kriegste sie in Berlin aber billiger

PS:kann es kaum abwarten sie in der Hand zu halten
soll wohl anfang der Woche bei mir eintreffen |uhoh: 

Grüße


----------



## Tom B (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hi,

habe gerade meine bestellte
ABU suveran boat 10-20 lbs. von Rods aus Berlin bekommen
macht sich richtig gut mit der Avet rolle

geiles Teil :l  :l 

 Gruß Johann



!!!!!!!!!! Hitra kann losgehen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kunze (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo Johann!

Na denn viel Freude mit der neuen Rute! :m

Konnte ja sein, daß sie sich in Deutschland nicht mehr aufzutreiben gewesen wäre.

Ist ja auch nur ein Treffer, was die Suche betrifft.

Wenn es preisgünstiger und einfacher geht - dann nichts wie ran.  #h


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> habe gerade meine bestellte
> ABU suveran boat 10-20 lbs. von Rods aus Berlin bekommen
> ...





hi, 

hast du eine digicam? kannst ja vielleicht nen foto reinstellen...dad wär doch mal was #6  :q


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

habe mein digicam schon im gepäck... düse gleich zur stätte der arbeit und werd dann mal´n paar foddos machen (hatte ich holk ja eh versprochen)... pics kommen dann heut nachmittag #h


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

supie #6


----------



## Tom B (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hast du eine digicam? kannst ja vielleicht nen foto reinstellen...dad wär doch mal was #6  :q



hallo Fjordbutt,
bei der Arbeit krieg ich es nicht hin 
werd es heute abend mal versuchen
ein paar Fotos reinzustellen
in welcher Ansicht möchtest Du sie denn sehen??


Grüße Johann


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				heiliger Johann schrieb:
			
		

> in welcher Ansicht möchtest Du sie denn sehen??




hi,

na beide braucht ihr euch natürlich nicht die arbeit machen  

je nachdem wer schneller ist also der spitzenring  und das griffteil bzw. steckverbindung wären schon nicht schlecht #h


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo fjordbutt #h

bilder sind schon auf der pladde von meiner diggicam... hab aber leider mein datenkabel zuhause liegen lassen - grummelgrummel...

...wenn johann es heute nicht schaffen sollte, stelle ich die pics morgen im laufe des vormittags rein #h


----------



## fjordbutt (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

isch doch koin problem  

zu marcel (quappenqualle) würd ich sagen..bist halt auch nicht mehr der jüngste, hihi :q  :q 


er hat heut übrigens seine neue formula 10kg von albert bekommen, ob die zu der 30er passen würde??? muss schon sagen, ist ein feines röllchen. hat auch schon, bis zu ihrem ersten einsatz, einen würdigen platz auf unserem schreibtisch gefunden :k  :l


----------



## Tom B (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> na beide braucht ihr euch natürlich nicht die arbeit machen
> 
> je nachdem wer schneller ist also der spitzenring  und das griffteil bzw. steckverbindung wären schon nicht schlecht #h



Hi fjordbutt,
hoffe die Bilder sind drin,mache ich zum ersten Mal |uhoh:  |uhoh: 
Ich hab sie mit nur 1 Mio Pixel geschossen,
mit 5 Mio krieg ich sie hier wohl nicht rein.
Wenn Du noch andere Bilder wünscht melde Dich,
aber erstmal sehen was Jirko da reinstellt.

Neben der ABU liegt meine Daiwa Inliner 20-50 lbs.,
mit Shimano TLD 20  2-Speed.

An die Abu habe ich die Avet 4.5 MXJ ,so wie ich sie in 10 Tagen
in Norge ( bei Enni ) fischen werde.

Gruß Johann


----------



## Tom B (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				fjordbutt schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> na beide braucht ihr euch natürlich nicht die arbeit machen
> 
> je nachdem wer schneller ist also der spitzenring  und das griffteil bzw. steckverbindung wären schon nicht schlecht #h


 Moin fjordbutt,
anbei noch Bilder vom Spitzenring
und Schraubverbindung
alle Bilder von der 10-20 lbs. Version


----------



## Jirko (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

sodele holk & fjordbutt #h

griffteil der suveran 30 / 50lbs-er gesteckt:





fuji-rollenhalter:





der untere griffbereich:





der obere part auf´n blanc:





der letzte fuji dbsg mit folgendem spitzenring:





der erste fuji wdbsg stegring:





der dann folgende:





der fuji dbsg auf´n blanc:





der untere bereich der suveran montiert:





der mittelteil:





der spitzenbereich:





zusammen, was zusammen gehört :





...wenn noch fragen jungs, nur zu #h


----------



## Karstein (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@ Jirko: ich werde mal ABU Garcia fragen, ob sie nicht einen neuen Europa-Marketing-Chef brauchen, dann kannst im ABACUS kündigen! *lach*

Gruß 

Karsten

PS: Deine hat ja noch IMMER keinen Kreuzschlitz???


----------



## holk (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hab vielen Dank Jirko für deine Mühe. #6 .....werd das morgen mal auswerten.....ist jetzt a bissl spät....



Gruß Holger


----------



## Jirko (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



> PS: Deine hat ja noch IMMER keinen Kreuzschlitz???


brauch ich nisch karsten... deutsch ist das was hart macht ... und wie gesagt, einfach am kugelkopf die strebe für´n kreuzschlitz abmontiert und dann passt das #h


----------



## Porenwolle (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo

habe im Mai mit Entes 30er gefischt,

Jetzt habe ich alle drei.Als Rollen habe ich dafür

die Avet MXL 6/4,Torium (Shimano) und für die 50er

Formula 10kG/S2.

Bei Rods World kann man auch telf. bestellen,klappt wunderbar.

Porenwolle


----------



## holk (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo ,

ist bestimmt ein toller Blank....ich hab mich aber Dank Jirko's Fotos entschieden die Rute auf keinen Fall zu kaufen....mir persönlich ist der But etwas zu lang .....das vordere Griffteil mindestens 10 cm zu kurz und bei einer Rute dieser Preisklasse noch anzufangen mir einen Gimbal "dranzubasteln".....das ist nicht mein Ding......die gegen unsachgemäße äußere Einwirkungen (rauher Bootsalltag) sicher sehr empfindlichen Ringe hätten mich nicht unbedingt abgeschreckt |rolleyes.....




Gruß Holger


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Eben Holk und eine Rute in den Klassen ohne Kreuzschlitz zu bauen zeugt auch nicht gerad von viel Erfahrung bei den Rutenbauern.#d


----------



## Pete (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hi...leute...is ja n ding, dass ihr erst jetzt hier auf den abu zug aufspringt...wir hatten uns die ruten schon ende januar hier in berlin auf der roadshow gekrallt...volker hat beide, die 20er und die 30er...die letztere ist der d e r kracher und seine und meine lieblingsrute....die 20er (20-30) ist irgendwie dazwischenund eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig...im leichten bereich fischt er eine 12 lb von accurate, die er sich über den domäne-chef besorgt hat...die hat die gleiche beringung wie die abu, is aber noch n zacken leichter und schnuggeliger...aber letztlich wüßte ich persönlich nicht so recht, wozu man sich die zwei unteren rutengenerationen zulegen sollte...fürs leichtere fischen benutze ich denn doch lieber etwas spinnmäßig oder lightpilkmäßig längeres...im grunde genommen kommt man in den meisten situationen in norge nun mit der 30-50 hin...fast alle drills von volker auf der hamneidet-dvd und einige von mir sind genau dieser rute realisiert...die schafft locker 50-60 pfund dorsche nach oben...ich hatte sogar eine feine triplette mit 19, 19 und 14 pfund (leider nicht gefilmt), auch ne nette situation, die die rute locker wegsteckte...nur wenns in die absolute tiefe mit hammergewichten geht, muss ein härterer stecken ran...

...noch ein wort zum ach immer so als wichtig erachteten kreuzschlitz für den gimbal...alles tinnef in bezug auf diese rute...sie braucht keinen kreuzschlitz, weil man sie nicht in den tiefen fischt, wo normalerweise einer wegen der nötigen gewichte angebracht ist...bei 400-500gr ist nämlich bei der rute auch sense und alles schwerere krampf...insofern find ich nicht, dass die rutenbauer hier nicht überlegt haben...ich hab den "sackschutz" diesen sommer nicht einmal umgehabt...hab volker auch nicht einmal mit nem gimbal gesehen...


----------



## Dorschi (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Auch will!!!
Wie sieht es denn aus mit der Sammelbestellung?
Mein Weib schlägt mich dann zwar s´ciher, aber was solls.
Ist die letzte Bootsrute, die ich mir zulege.
Bootsrutenmacke äußert sich so:

Penn prion pilk -150g WG
Shimano Beastmaster inline 20 lbs
Penn prion inline in 30 und 50 lbs
Daiwa interline 50 lbs
und nu fehlt nur noch die Abu zum vollendeten Glück oder bis zur nächsten Schnuckelrute Hi hi!


----------



## Jirko (13. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

sodele jungs...

...sammelbestellung von mindestens 6 ruten der 30/50er version machbar! verfahrensweise wäre dann folgende: interessenten müssten sich bei interesse mit mir via PN in verbindung setzen... wenn ich 6 potentielle "ichauchhabenwillsuveran" boardies  uffer liste habe, bekommt jeder von mir via PN meine kontodaten zugesandt... ihr überweist (preis bitte per PN erfragen)... ich geh dann für euch einkaufen... und am 12.02 zum norgeevent holt ihr euch die stecken ab... wer nicht zum event kommen kann, für den betreffenden finden wir´ne lösung per versand...

...jetzt seid ihr an der reihe #h


----------



## Jirko (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

...hab schon 2 auf der warteliste männers... 4 potentielle käufer werden noch benötigt... huschhusch  #h


----------



## Quappenqualle (14. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...fast alle drills von volker auf der hamneidet-dvd und einige von mir sind genau dieser rute realisiert...die schafft locker 50-60 pfund dorsche nach oben...ich hatte sogar eine feine triplette mit 19, 19 und 14 pfund (leider nicht gefilmt),




Ja genau!! Ich kann mich lebhaft an die mehrfachen "Werbeeinlagen" von Dorsch1 in meinem Hamneidet-Video erinnern... " .. und wieder drillt Pete eine monstermäßige Doublette gekonnt und souverän mit der ABU Souverän ...  hammermäßige Bilder!!"  :m 

Ohne Werbung machen zu wollen, wer die Rute in Äkschn sehen will, kauft Petes DVD!!! |supergri


----------



## Dorschi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo Jirko! Was macht die Sammelbestellung?


----------



## Jirko (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

...die macht gornix dorschi, da ich erst 3 anfragen habe und wir benötigen mindestens derer 6 ... wenn alle stränge reißen, müsst ihr mir lediglich nen echo geben, ob ihr die suveran auch zum standardpreis ergattern möchtet. aber schaun wir mal dorschi, vielleicht wird´s ja noch was #h


----------



## Dorschi (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Gut! ich werde den Thread alle 2 Minuten wieder hochholen, um Werbung zu machen!!!


----------



## swordfisch (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Jirko,

hatte UGA sich schon vormerken lassen? Der wollte auch eine haben...

Gruß,
Andre


----------



## Jirko (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo andre #h

nööö, UGA hat noch nich angeklopft... #h


----------



## Pete (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

wie denn, hat uga damals keine abbekommen von ente?

@ marcel...die quasselstrippe auf der dvd ist nicht micha, das ist oiginool olle volker dapoz...der erzählt beim filmen recht viel, aber das macht die sequenzen anschaulicher und zt. lustig


----------



## swordfisch (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Doch die 30-50lbs ... da er aber eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer Intl. Dynabraid 10-20lbs war und die im Moment nicht im preislichen Rahmen zu bekommen ist wäre die Suveran 10-20lbs eine preiswerte Alternative


----------



## Tom B (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hi ,
bin seit heute mittag zurück aus Kvenvaer / Hitra (bei Enni), :c  :c  :c 
hier wie versprochen ein kurzes Statement zur Rute:
Ich fischte die Suveran 10 -20 lbs.in Verbindung mit einer
Avet MXJ 4,5 ;Rute hatte zuhause ein sehr weichen Eindruck gemacht,
hatte schon Angst so würde bei Hitras Großköhlern in die Knie gehen,
nach den ersten Drills von schönen Köhlern bis 11 Kilo!!!!
bin ich ein absoluter Fan der Suveran geworden,wie auf dem Bild 
beim Drill mit 8 KG Köhler zu sehen super Aktion mit verdammt viel Kreuz,
einfach nur geil,kann jedem zu dieser Rute für die Köhler/Dorschfischerei
raten,Topverarbeitung.Konnte auch die anderen beiden Suveran bei diversen Drills
beobachten und bin der Meinung das man die 20-30lbs.nicht braucht,
für Pilkfischen in Norway langt die 10-20 lbs.
für Natürköderfischen die 25-50lbs..

Gruß Johann


----------



## Jirko (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo johann #h

nen herzliches welcome back in D und vielen dank für deinen kurzen praxisbericht zur suveran... klingt nach ner punktlandung  #h

PS: schicke kombo  #6


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo johann, wellcome back...mein und volkers reden, die mittlere von abu steht am meisten von allen ruten im ständer...also, wenn, dann die dünne (ich besitze allerdings genügend alternativen...inliner von daiwa zb.) und auf alle fälle die naturköderrute...

deine mx hättest allerdings eher an die 30-50 hängen können...passt auch...


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Und ich habe sie ja auch,die 25-50lbs. :q 
Nach unserer Hamneidet Tour (hab ja mit Volker seine Testfischen dürfen) mußte ich sie unbedingt haben.

In Avik hatte ich sie nun das erste mal im Einsatz.
Einfach nur genial diese Rute.Ich habe noch nie eine besserer gefischt.
Auch mein Bine hat sie mal getestet und will sie nun auch haben.

@ Jirko

Also auch noch eine für meine Bine.  
Und gleich noch zwei 12er dazu. :q 

Bin ich eigendlich irre? :q  :q


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

ja...mehr sach ich dazu nich...


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Ja Pete...und Du hast mit Schuld.


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Nein,mein Schatz, Du bist nicht irre, Du willst einfach nur das BESTE für mich, oder???  :l  :l  :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Stimmt Bine...und zudem ist sie sooo leicht und macht Dir beim Fischen viel Freude.

Ach ja...UGA hat alle 3 Ruten.


----------



## Porenwolle (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo

kann das nur bestätigen, 3 Leute fischten mit der 10 - 20 er im Tobi auf die Dicken.

Bei mir war als Rolle die Avet MXL 6/4  ( 2 Gang) im Einsatz,super Kombination.

Wolfgang


----------



## Pete (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

geil, die kombi, nicht?
ich will nix mehr andres...


----------



## bine (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Also, ich kann mir nix besseres mehr vorstellen und will unbedingt die komplette Reihe davon, dann kann ich alles andere in Rente schicken!!! So leicht und angenehm zu fischen ist selten eine Rute!!  #6


----------



## Jirko (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

sodele jungs, hab mal nen kleinen überblick der bis dato eingegangenen wünsche & bestellungen zusammengewerkelt:

*definitv bestellt sind/wurden:*

suveran 30/50lbs-er

1. jetblack (1x)
2. dorschi (1x)
3. bine (1x)
4. swordfish (2x)

suveran 10/20lbs-er

1. dorsch1
2. bine
3. swordfish

*noch offen sind:*

1. uga 30/50lbs-er?

hat sich hierbei eventuell noch´n kleiner fehlerteufel eingeschlichen (falsches schnurklassensegment?)... dann büdde info an mich.... dangää #6

wenn obiges von euch bestätigt werden sollte, werde ich euch meine bankverbindung via PN zukommen lassen... ihr müsst dann die euronen rüberbeamen... ich geh dann einkaufen... ganz simpel 

jetzt seid ihr dran jungs #h


----------



## Enni (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Ja ja, der Jirko, erst wollte er sie nicht (im Januar) und nu isser Grooshaendler !!!
Und dabei war die damals soooooo guenstig, stimmt`s Pete. 

Aber die Luette AVET war fuer "heiliger Johann"-s Rute optimal. Schaetze mal, dass es `ne 15 lbs Rolle ist? Aber dafuer gibt es ja hier Experten. Was ich aber nicht so recht verstehe: diese Rolle an `ne 30 - 50 lbs ?? Dat ist ja Vergewaltigung ! Da muss die Bremse aber schon ordentlich angeknallt werden, um mit 300g und mehr zu arbeiten.


----------



## Jetblack (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@enni - 15 bis 20lbs ist eine gute Einschätzung der Rolle 
Die Bremse von dem Rolle bringt bei voller Spule locker 9kg (danach tut mir die Mechanik leid, weswegen ich das nicht ausprobiere...), man kann also locker mit 500gr angeln. 
An einer eleganten 30er könnt' ich mir die Rolle schon vorstellen, aber 50 find ich ein wenig heftig - andernseits hab ich noch nie eine Sovereign in den Fingern gehabt, kann also nicht beurteilen, wie die Teile wirklich ausfallen.

Im Februar weis ich dann mehr


----------



## Enni (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

@ Jetblack: wie du schon sagst: "Leidtun", aber 500g benutze ich in der Regel fuer tiefere Regionen; und mit dem "Spielzeug" (aber dafuer ein richtig Gutes) mit dem relativ geringen Spulendurchmesser leiert man sich ja die Seele aus dem Leib !
Da gibts dann sicher auch von AVET was passenderes. Und mit `ner 50 lbs Rute leichter als 300 g fischen macht auch keinen Sinn. Also sind wir uns ja bei der Geraetezusammenstellung einig ;-)

PS: Biste im Feb. beim AB-Treffen ?


----------



## Jirko (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo swordfish #h

wollte dir gerade ne PN rüberbeamen... darf ich aber nich... grummelgrummel :m... könntest du mir bitte deine mailaddy rüberPNsen, damit ich dir die kontodaten zusenden kann? vielen dank andre...

...die ruten sind allesamt bestellt, stehn inner egge und warten auf jirko  #h


----------



## Porenwolle (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Hallo

ich habe an 3o-5oer ne 10kg S2 gehabt, paßte super für Leng und Breitflabs.

wolfgang


----------



## Jirko (2. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jungs #h

kleiner zwischenstand:

*suveran 30/50lbs-er*

1. jetblack (1x)  überwiesen 
2. dorschi (1x)  überwiesen 
3. bine (1x)
4. swordfish (2x)  überwiesen 
5. mozart (1x)
6. uga (1x)

*suveran 10/20lbs-er*

1. dorsch1
2. bine
3. swordfish  überwiesen 
4. uga (1x)

…warte noch auf´s geld von bine, dorsch1 und mozart und dann geh ich einkaufen jungs #h

PS: die 10/20er suverans gehören bei rodsworld nicht mehr zur inventarliste jungs! @uga – du hast die letzte abgegriffen  und ob noch neue geliefert werden, steht in den sternen ... einzig 30/50lbs-er sind bei RW noch im bestand


----------



## Jan77 (3. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Mahlzeit die Herren,

Ich habe am Samstag bei Rods-World noch eine 10-20lbs abgreifen können. Es sah nicht so aus als ob die 10-20lbs vergriffen sei. 
Man sagte mir da auch das es wohl demnächst wieder Nachschub geben werde, dann allerdings noch teurer. 

Die 10-20lbs ist ein tolles Gerät und ich freue mich schon die demnächst mal in die Ostsee halten zu dürfen. 

Danke an Euch Jungs das Ihr mich auf diese Ruten-Serie gebracht habt. Jetzt ist ABU Suveran fischen angesagt. Nächstes Jahr stecken dann sowohl die 30-50lbs als auch die o.g. Kölerpeitsche in den Rutenhaltern.

Grüsse aus Hamburg


----------



## Jirko (3. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jan #h

...die letzte 10/20er ist gestern aus´m rutenhalter gezogen worden (laut aussagen von RW) ... mir wurde unter anderem auch gesagt, daß nen großer schwung gen HH gesandt wurde :m


----------



## Jan77 (3. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Da sach ich mal Glück gehabt!!!!!

Danke Jirko


----------



## Jirko (11. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jungs #h

kleiner zwischenstand:

*suveran 30/50lbs-er*

1. jetblack (1x)  überwiesen 
2. dorschi (1x)  überwiesen 
3. bine (1x)  überwiesen 
4. swordfish (2x)  überwiesen 
5. mozart (1x)
6. uga (1x)

*suveran 10/20lbs-er*

1. dorsch1  überwiesen 
2. bine  überwiesen 
3. swordfish  überwiesen 
4. uga (1x)

…warte noch auf´s geld von mozart & uga und dann geh ich einkaufen jungs #h


----------



## Dorschi (12. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Na Jungs dann macht mal Dampf!
Danke Jirko für die Aktualisierung


----------



## Jirko (17. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

hallo jungs #h

es fehlen noch ein paar zahlungseingänge  hab mal die betreffenden angeschubst, die noch fehlenden tacken bis freitag zu überweisen. andernfalls frage ich bei RW nach, ob die noch nicht bezahlten stecken weiterhin geparkt werden können, *da ich am freitag die schon bezahlten suverans abholen werde*.

@swordfisch – du bekommst dann poscht von mir, was der versand kosten würde...

...liebste grüße vom jirko #h


----------



## bine (17. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

Jirko holt am Freitag unsere Abu´s   |laola: 

Super!! Danke schon mal im voraus, Jirko!!  #h  #6


----------



## Jirko (21. November 2004)

*AW: ABU Suveran Boots-Pilkrute ????*

alora freunde #h

melde gehorsamst vollzug... die suveran-stecken stehen bei mir im büro und warten auf´n besitzerwechsel 

@jetblack - du bekommst noch´n büschen geld zurück! überweisen oder übergabe am 12.02?...

@dorschi - wir müssten mal nen date via PN beschnackeln, wann du die suveran bei mir im hotel abholen lassen möchtest...

@bine & dorsch1 - übergabe am 12.02, oder wollt ihr sie schon früher begrabbeln? im letzteren fall müssten wir einfach mal miteinander telenieren... laßt mal hören ihre beiden...

@swordfish - hab mal mit axel von RW geschnackelt. er versendet das sperrgut mit GLS (general logistics systems). je nach größe und umfang € 15 - € 20... jedenfalls weitaus günstiger als die DP, UPS & co... werde mich am montag mal mit GLS telefonisch in verbindung setzen, um weitere einzelheiten in erfahrung zu bringen... werd dich dann anPNsen...

@uga - hab die 30/50er und die 10/20er zurückstellen lassen. bitte informiere mich, wenn´s soweit ist - dangääää #h


----------

